# Malaysia to establish Marine Corps, set up naval base in disputed waters



## CougarKing (17 Oct 2013)

The Royal Malaysian Marine Corps? 

Janes



> *Malaysia to establish marine corps, naval base close to James Shoal*
> 
> Dzirhan Mahadzir, Kuala Lumpur - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 15 October 2013
> ...


----------

